# Problème sortie son



## rbrumauld (6 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai un problème sur mon macbook pro: lorsque je branche des écouteurs à la sortie son de celui ci, le son dans les écouteurs est normal à droite et très faible à gauche.

Je pensais que ça venait des écouteurs donc je les aient testés sur mon iPhone mais tout redevient normal. J'ai aussi testé d'autres écouteurs sur mon mac et c'est le même problème. 

j'ai inspecté dans la sortie son et rien ne parait anormal. 
De plus le son dans les écouteurs marchait parfaitement bien hier soir (dernière utilisation), et je n'ai pas transporté mon mac depuis ce temps là.

Merci de vos réponses et de vos éclaircissements !


----------



## Biwizz06 (6 Décembre 2012)

Salut

Je pense que tu devrais aller faire un tour dans "configuration audio et midi" (tape ca dans spotlight) et sur ta sortie intégré vérifies si il n'y a pas un ecart de gain entre l'écouteur droit et gauche.


----------



## rbrumauld (6 Décembre 2012)

Nickel !! Merci beaucoup Biwizz06 ! Tout remarche parfaitement


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2012)

Biwizz06 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Je pense que tu devrais aller faire un tour dans "configuration audio et midi" (tape ca dans spotlight) et sur ta sortie intégré vérifies si il n'y a pas un ecart de gain entre l'écouteur droit et gauche.


Ou beaucoup plus simplement dans Préf système / Son, onglet Sortie, réglage de la balance.
_
(l'action sur le curseur dans les préf système se répercute dans "configuration audio et midi", et inversement)_


----------



## fabien69100 (28 Janvier 2013)

Salut,

j'ai quasiment le même problème, mais ce n'est a priori pas un souci de réglage de balance (j'ai fait les tests).

Sur mon Imac (lion), lorsque je branche un casque (j'ai testé avec plusieurs casques), je n'ai pas du tout de son à gauche, alors qu'à droite c'est normal. Quel que soit le volume, à gauche j'ai un bruit de fond. Et lorsque je démarre l'écoute d'un morceau sur itunes, par exemple, il y a un "gros" bruit au tout début sur le canal gauche, un peu comme lorsqu'on allumait une radio FM en tournant le bouton (je sais pas si c'est très clair en fait).

Une idée de la cause du problème ? J'ai cherché mais je n'ai rien trouvé (et j'espère avoir mal cherché !).

Merci pour vos commentaires !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

 juste pour vérification : as-tu bien controlé le réglage droite / gauche dans préf syst / son après avoir branché le casque ?

Car le réglage de la balance est propre à chaque périphérique de sortie : le réglage de la balance des haut-parleurs interne ne se répercute pas sur le réglage du casque, et inversement.


----------



## kaos (28 Janvier 2013)

A une époque , l'install de certains logiciels comme audacity entrainaient un déréglage des prefs audio de Mac OS et passait le son à 48Khtz , du coup certains ordi ne supportaient pas et ça entrainait des problèmes comme cité plus haut .

Voilà ce qu'apple conseille pour les problémes audio 
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1574?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## fabien69100 (28 Janvier 2013)

Merci pour vos commentaires.

Renaud31 -> oui, j'ai bien contrôlé d'abord sans le casque puis avec le casque... Une fois le casque branché, dans les réglages midi j'ai même tenté d'inverser les canaux (1 et 2) mais ça n'a eu aucun effet.

kaos -> j'avais trouvé cette page de l'assistance mac, et j'en suis à "contacter l'assistance"... C'est pourquoi je me suis tourné vers ce forum (qui m'a plusieurs fois aidé !).


----------



## kaos (28 Janvier 2013)

Bon au cas ou passe un coup d'*onyx* ou *maintenance *et fait un reset Pram et SMC

Des fois ça a un effet magique et ça mange pas de pain .


----------



## fabien69100 (28 Janvier 2013)

Onyx et Maintenance ont tous les 2 dit que tout allait bien... J'ai nettoyé pas mal de trucs (mais je ne sais pas ce qu'est SMC, désolé), mais ça n'a rien changé, il n'y a toujours pas de son dans l'écouteur gauche. Tant pis pour l'effet magique


----------



## kaos (28 Janvier 2013)

Ok , on resume , quoi que tu branche dans ton mac , tu as le son de gauche qui es faible ?

Tu as biensur testé avec plsuieurs logiciels son afin de voir que c'est pas logiciel ?
iTunes VLC ? Radio web etc ... ?


Un truc fréquent est aussi une bouloche / poussière de tissus qui c'est mis dans le trou , ça arrive plus fréquemment sur iphone .

Dans le doute un coup d'aspirateur pret du trou .


----------



## fabien69100 (28 Janvier 2013)

oui, j'ai bien testé avec différentes sources audios (itunes, vlc, accuradio sur le web, vidéo youtube), c'est toujours pareil. Mais le son n'est pas faible à gauche, il est inexistant, et remplacé par un bruit de fond, et un léger grésillement. Et ça ne dépend pas du casque. Je ne l'ai pas dit avant, mais bien sur c'était normal il y a quelques jours (la dernière fois que j'ai écouté de la musique). Entre-temps, pas d'install (en tout cas, pas que je me souvienne), mais un redémarrage de l'imac.

Je vais tenter de nettoyer la prise audio (je suis au boulot, j'ai pas d'aspirateur sous la main...).


----------



## fabien69100 (30 Janvier 2013)

l'aspiration n'a rien changé... Tant pis.

Merci pour vos conseils en tout cas. Je vais me tourner vers le sav d'apple.


----------



## kaos (30 Janvier 2013)

ça c'est embêtant 

Il ne te reste qu'a prendre rendez vous dans un genius bar .

J'espere que ton ordi est sous garantie ?

Si il ne l'etait pas et que la réparation soit hors de prix il te reste la solution d'une carte son externe USB , on en trouve de tres tres bonnes à 40 euros . ça peut etre une solution.


----------



## Willow37 (14 Mars 2013)

personnellement j'ai pas compris ce que m'a fait mon mac book air

en fait la balance a changé toute seule, j'ai rien fait...

je connaissais pas la balance, j'ai cherché et j'ai trouvé dans pref sys -> son -> sortie -> balance, et là c'était déréglé

*c'est possible que ça se soit changé tout seule ?*

_mon dieu j'ai un virus ^^_


----------

